# Bee Blowers



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have used common leaf blowers for decades, just add a 2 1/2" vacuum hose and clevis nozzle held on by hose clamps and or duct tape.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*bee blowers*

just be careful, too strong a blower and you'll end up with 10,000 dead bees. Consider abandonment or escapes if you are small. Pull supers late in the evening to limit robbing during abandonment. 

wish i had an easy answer like 'bee stink' just don't like the idea of chemicals.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

The trick with blowers is to have the highest VOLUME of air movement,
at the lowest possible velocity. Almost the exact opposite design
goal as a leaf blower, so you can imagine how well most leaf blowers
work, and why the bee catalogs sell such expensive rigs.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I disagree, leaf blowers work fine. The Dadant blower works exactly the same but is just a heavy four stroke engine on a heavy stand. I have blown tons of crop for over 30 years using a leaf blower with a 2 1/2" vacuum hose with clevis nozzle with very few dead bees. I have an old Kelley blower which is just the same Echo blower available at lawn mower shops, with hose added.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you only have a few hives, a triangle escape board is much quieter than a blower and doesn't use any gas. I have used my little shop vac in the past on the hives in my back yard with great results.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought a leaf blower for my last harvest. I pulled just under 50 supers and the leaf blower was great... the only thing I didn't like is that my arm got tired holding the thing. I kinda wish I had a backback blower. When this one wears out that is what I will get.

Mine blows up to 200mph. I didn't notice any dead bees and didn't get stung one time. It worked great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I used the leaf blower after using a fume board. It works well for the straglers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Dan Williamson said:


> the only thing I didn't like is that my arm got tired holding the thing. I kinda wish I had a backback blower.
> 
> Get a vacuum hose, clevis nozzle, and hose clamp, place the blower on the ground or fasten it to something. You won't have to hold it.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Dan Williamson said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing I didn't like is that my arm got tired holding the thing. I kinda wish I had a backback blower.
> ...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*All these years I've called it the wrong name*

Duh, it's really called a CREVIS NOZZLE or tool

http://totalvac.com/accessory/parts/906-78-00.html

My partner blows first from the bottom bars, I disagree, I blow first from the top bars, less bee blowback.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I use a fume board with Bee Quick but I wanted a blower to remove the stubborn ones. Always have a few bees in each super which end up dying in the honey house.


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Bee Blower*

Hi
If you care to send me an email address I will invite you to view a picture at my Yahoo Photos of what would be concidered to be the best of two brands of electric blowers, (Makita & Hitachi) that can be held in one hand whilst moving the frames with the hive tool in the other hand.Powered from an inverta or generator. Or plug into the mains if close by.Mine has been in commercial honey use for the past 12 years,the first 10 years run off an inverta that can also be held in one hand,the last two years the blower has been running off a generator.No service has ever been required and the air volume is adjustable.I can quote you the product number.You would most likely need 110v where as we use 230V in New Zealand.Those here who started with leaf blowers soon changed when they found out these units were available.
Bob.


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Bee Blower*

oops,was meant to be a private message to the original post.
Bob.


----------

